# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера >  Печи и печники в современном мире

## vova230

Взгляд современников на печное дело и печников в разные годы 
(из раздела "О печах и печниках в русских пословицах, поговорках, байках.ю былинах, поверьях и свидетельствах современников")

Вот что писали про печников и печное ремесло в разные годы.

*1865 год. Собольщиков В. И. (1813-1872, архитектор) «Печное мастерство. (Книга научающая как должен хороший печной мастер работать и как делать такие печи, которые будут греть и проветривать помещение)».* 


*Как ведется у нас печное дело.* 

Комнатные печи наши делаются очень нехорошо, потому что некому у нас хорошо их сделать. Есть у нас печники, но нет хороших печных мастеров. Некоторые подрядчики, одетые в дешевые синие кафтаны, называют себя печными мастерами и даже принадлежат к печному цеху, но они не мастера, а подрядчики. Мастерами их нельзя назвать потому, что когда делается новая печь, то ума своего они к этому делу не прикладывают, не стараются улучшить работу. А если и вмешиваются в дело, то разве для того только чтобы поторопить работающего печника. 
За чем, однако ж, они торопят работника? Вопрос этот очень прост, но, разъяснив его, можно добраться до причины: отчего наши печи никуда не годятся. Хозяин-печник, т.е. подрядчик, держит работника-печника для того, чтоб он работой своей возвращал хозяину то, что хозяин на него тратит и, сверх того, чтобы он вырабатывал хозяину барыш…Работника хозяин нанимает за установленную плату, в среднем за 75 коп. в день. 
…Подрядчик, взяв 5 рублей за переделку печи, ставит на дело работника, т.е. мастера и, твердо помня, что этот мастер обходится ему каждый день, наказывает ему работать поживее. В помощь мастеру хозяин дает мальчика (30 коп.). таким образом ежедневные издержки хозяина с учетом хоть 5 коп. на инструмент составят 1 рубль 30 коп… Не трудно смекнуть, сколько дней мастер должен употребить на сломку и на кладку одной печи, чтобы подрядчик остался с барышом. Не больше 4 дней. Так действительно и делается, и даже скорее – в один день. Таким-то порядком производится у нас печная работа и вот что из этого выходит. 
В так быстро сложенных печах делаются во время топки трещины, без которых ни одной почти печи у нас не бывает. Из-за внутренних трещин огонь, не обходя оборотов. Вылетает из топки сквозь трещины прямо в трубу…. Наши печи могут греть тою стороною, которая одета изразцами, т.к. не делают отступку от стены. 
Не хорошо делает печник, отнимая у печи способность греть комнату задними своими сторонами, но нужда заставляет плохого мастеришка так делать. Если бы за 5 руб. подрядчик велел делать, как следует, то он не только ничего не заработал бы, но пришлось бы продать даже свой синий кафтан, чтобы услужить тому, кто его подрядил. Получая за сделанную печь 5 руб, надо работать скоро, чтобы не быть в накладе, а работая скоро, нельзя сделать хорошо. Все наши печники работают дешево и скверно, да они и не знают, как должно сработать печь так, чтоб можно было поручиться, что она не треснет. Мне случалось встречать отважных печников, которые брались делать печь отступя от стены, но печи их все-таки трескались, в первую же зиму, отступки заделывались наглухо, потому что печь всегда дышала, как только начинали ее топить. А ведь в старину печей иначе и не делывали как с широкими отступками, и делали их у нас голландцы. Оттого комнатные печи наши и названы голландскими. Должно быть, голландцы-то хорошо работали: и отступки делали и печи их стаивали лет по 40 и по 50. 
Всякому мастерству люди учатся один у другого и наши старинные печники верно учились у голландцев, а детки их, как начали работать все хуже да хуже, то и дошли до того безобразия, которое мы теперь видим…. Все это они делают из рук вон плохо, потому что всегда спешат. 
Много ли найдется печников, которые бы так отказались от работы, которые сказали бы: не можем мы взять подряда, потому что худых печей мы не делывали и делать не согласимся. Нет такого печника, который знает свое дело, любит его и, потому только что любит свое дело, не согласится сработать подешевле да кое-как, такого печника не скоро найдешь, а таких-то вот печников нам и надо. 


*Как работают наши печники.* 


Умнее работать, я думаю, полезно научить самых сведущих печников, потому что, сколько мне ни доводилось смотреть на их работу, никогда я не встречал мастера, который работал бы как следует. Например, не смачивают предыдущий ряд водой, не замачивают кирпич, а только сбрызгивают его водой, и тут уже сколько ни колоти верхнего кирпича молотком, сколько ни нажимай его, черствая расступится и шов выйдет непременно в палец толщиной….Любопытно бы было посмотреть как это делают голландцы, но надо думать, что они делали иначе, потому, что печи их стаивали долго, а нашего времени печи не служат иногда и трех лет. 
Мне не раз случалось объяснять мастерам как надо смачивать кирпич. А как отойдешь от него, то он запоет песенку и начнет работать по своему…. Архитектору остается одно средство: взять стул, есть возле мастера и смотреть за ним как он кладет каждый кирпич. 
Хозяев, имеющих артели работников, у нас очень много, а зажиточных из них не бывает: все они работают чуть не из хлеба. Наживают кое-что те только, которые делают подвальные печи, нагревающие верхние этажи. За эти печи дают цены порядочные, потому что не всякий умеет их делать. 

*Как хорошему печнику следует работать.* 

1. Смачивать кирпич досыта. 
2. Намочить положенные вчера кирпичи. 
3. Сушить, протапливая слегка. Если не надорвать печи топкой в начале, то она долго будет крепка. 
Прочитав мое наставление как должен работать, честный мастер скажет: работать-то так можно, да что ж надо брать за такую работу? На это можно ответить: делайте, как следует и берите что следует….. 
Печного мастера нужно держать при доме так, как держат врача при семействе.[194,с.15-17]



Тема составлена по материалам сайта:[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

*1883 год. Новости и биржевая газета 17 марта 1883г.* 
В собрании общества архитекторов, состоявшемся 15-го марта инженером г.Сткпановым было сделано сообщение о комнатном отоплении. Изучая этот вопрос, он нашел, что как 20 лет тому назад, у нас увлеклись пневматическим отоплением, и пришли к горькому разочарованию, так и теперь в моде водяное отопление. Между тем, благодаря этой погоне за центральным отоплением, было оставлено в пренебрежении отопление комнат голландскими печами. Ныне эти печи устраиваются так плохо, что едва выдерживают 3-4 года, тогда, как в старину они устраивались гораздо прочнее. До сих пор, например, еще существуют печи в покоях князя Меньшикова (ныне Павловское училище), сделанные при Петре Великом. Первый, кто серьезно занялся печным делом, был г.Свиязев. Он рекомендовал печи утермарковской системы. Но рутина и возражения г. Собольщикова, будто бы железо, в данном случае портит комнатный воздух, помешали распространению свиязевским печам. Как показывает опыт, железо издает специфический запах только при высоком накаливании, как и любой другой материал. В заключение, докладчик объяснил на туманных картинах все практиковавшиеся им способы устройства своих печей. [208/2, приложение]. 


*1899 год. Строгонов Вас. Ал. «Печное искусство. Практическое руководство для начинающих инженеров и архитекторов, а также для печников, домовладельцев и строителей».* 
Что же, однако, служит причиной того, что печи за редким исключением делаются дурные? Во-первых, почти поголовное невежество наших печников, как подрядчиков, так и мастеровых, в печном деле. Люди эти умеют замачивать глину, ставить и обделывать изразцы, вязать их проволокой – вот, пожалуй, и все, и думают они в простате душевной, что все знают – ну точь-в-точь сапожное мастерство! Между тем печник имеет дело со стихиями; они обязывают знать природу этих стихий и законы, которыми они подчиняются, если хотят. Чтобы они не шли наперекор ему и его сооружению. 
Что печник знает о движении воздуха, о насыщении его парами воды, о передаче тепла, о расширении тела, а между тем берется и устраивает вентиляцию! Обыкновенно, если его случайно поставят в тупик каким-нибудь общим вопросом, он пренаивно несет какую-нибудь дичь, иногда очень остроумную, но совершенно не нужную к делу; а так как знания всех по этому предмету равны, то и удовлетворяются каким угодно ответом, лишь бы он сказал бы с известным апломбом, присущим сведущему человеку. 
Не вдаваясь в рассуждения по поводу взаимоотношений теории и практики, я приведу лишь мнение знаменитого мыслителя Дж. С. Милля, который говорил, «что для массы людей необходимо или понимать теорию того, что они делают, или же руководствоваться правилами, установленными для них теми, кто понимает эту теорию». – Как бы в подтверждении этого и проф. Лукашевич говорит: «одна только практика, без надлежащей подготовки и осознанного отношения к делу, как-то показывает история развития печного искусства, не только способствовала застою, но и приводила к многочисленным заблуждениям». 
Впрочем, бывают случаи, что печи, построенные и заурядными печниками, греют образцово. Чаще всего это происходит от стечения благоприятных обстоятельств, не зависящих от доброй воли печника. Обыкновенно же печник, когда делает печь и сам не знает, какая она выйдет из его рук, хорошая или дурная. 
Отчего же не отдают в таком случае, работу ученым печникам? Да потому, что к несчастью бывают разные ученые печники: одни – отчаянные теоретики, поклонники формулы, - они не признают никаких исключений из общих правил и отличаются нетерпимостью к чужим мнениям, широтою собственных замыслов и производят сооружения, отличающиеся непрактичностью; другие для приобретения практических знаний довольствуются легкой прогулкой по литературе предмета, считая печное дело искусством незамысловатым, пускаются прямо на дела, где, за неимением практических знаний, и творят, сами не зная что; третьи, наконец, довольствуясь известным знанием, дающим право считать себя специалистом в печном искусстве, поручают руководство делом своим десятникам, а сами почивают на лаврах. Вследствие таких ненормальных явлений происходит то, что публика в большинстве случаев не доверяет ученым печникам и отдает работы мастерам и подмастерьям. [210,с.136]. 
Берутся же эти люди за дело, мало знакомое им, 1) потому, что настоящих специалистов не хватает на все работы по устройству ….отопления …; а 2) потому, что русскому человеку вообще свойственно считать себя специалистом по всем отраслям человеческого знания: вот и делает, не мудрствуя лукаво, а что из этого выходит, - известно всякому, только не всякий знает, отчего именно это происходит. К тому же печники по своей малограмотности не имеют никакого авторитета в глазах публики: - ведь за свое двухвековое существование они ровно ничего не придумали, чтобы конкурировать даже с плохим водяным отоплением. [210,с.356].

----------


## vova230

*1909 год. Скородинский А.П. «Комнатные печи…. Практическое руководство».* 
Устройство комнатных печей сплошь и рядом из рук вон плохо, так как находится почти исключительно в руках невежественных рабочих-самоучек, поставленных притом в такие условия, что им нет никаких оснований заботится о качестве работы…. Одной из причин такого состояния дела является почти полное отсутствие в России (выгорающей сплошь в течение 20-летнего периода) школ печного дела, хотя не меньше половины всех пожаров, даже в городах, относится на счет «неисправных дымоходов». [190, вступление]. 
Экономические условия работы таковы: вся работа сдается а) подрядчику, б) рабочим сдельно и в) им же поденно. 
Сдача работ подрядчику здесь наименее уместна: вы можете быть совершенно уверены, что в лучшем случае внешняя сторона будет в порядке; изразцы будут сносно пригнаны, железные кожухи будут поставлены по отвесу. А что внутри – Бог его знает: довольно с вас и того, что печи будут топиться и нагреваться. 
А что может быть через 3-4 года завалится в печке кирпич, заслонит оборот или соединит два смежных оборота и вам придется перебирать печь – на то воля Божия. Если же вы начнете «мудрить», требуя добросовестной работы, как ее нужно понимать, то подрядчик – и со своей точки зрения резонно заметит вам: «мы делаем так десятки лет и не вам нас учить; сказал бы, что вам нужна мудрость, а не печи, так мы бы и не брались, или спросили бы втрое». И он будет прав, так как, подрядились с вами, имея в виду делать вам так же плохо, и наскоро, как и всюду – лишь бы как-нибудь топилась. 
То же самое имеет место и при наиболее распространенной сдаче прямо рабочим сдельно, т.е. с печи, с плиты или с погонной сажени дыма, т.е. отдельного дымохода в трубе. Только здесь разница та, что подрядчик оттянет момент решительного объяснения, потом всучит вам работу и получит деньги, а печник-мастеровой, видя вашу «мудрость», уйдет, или в начале работы выпросит прибавку. И это справедливо, так как, сговариваясь с вами, он имел в виду одно, а приходится делать ему другое. 
Самым естественным выходом из этого положения является наем печника и чернорабочего к нему – поденно. Само собою разумеется, что при этом надо наблюдать за ними. Сначала печник, вернее всего, будет подсмеиваться над вашими указаниями и попробует вам доказать, что вы заблуждаетесь. Ведь странно для иного в престарелом возрасте после нескольких десятков лет практики учиться своему же делу, которое его кормило всю жизнь. Но первое ощущение неудовольствия у него пройдет и тогда, видя, что вы говорите дело и даете работе направление, в общем, не придираясь к пустякам (это главное!), человек отнесется к вам с доверием, и через несколько дней будет спрашивать вас: «у какого инженера вы работали по печному делу?». [190,с.28]. 

*1909 год. Чижевский В.П.. «Голландская печь». 
(инж. Путей сообщения)* 
Печники упорно уклоняются мочить кирпич, а только его ополаскивают. Причина кроется в том, что глина не скоро сохнет под мокрым кирпичом. Во время работы кирпичи нижних рядов сходят со своих мест. Кирпич плавает. 
Вертикальные разрезы на чертеже мало понятны для большинства печников. Кладка ведется горизонтальными рядами. Поэтому горизонтальные разрезы яснее для них [250]. 

*1913 год. Шемак-Устинов Н.А. «Альбом комнатных печей с практическими указаниями при кладке их и уходе за ними»* 
Вообще русские печники не любят притирать кирпичи друг к другу и заблаговременно намачивать кирпичи в обрезах, так как берутся работать печи сдельно, и потому тщательная работа печи, вследствие значительного увеличения труда, и мне выгодна во всех отношениях, да по своему невежеству очень упрямы и к чужим указаниям относятся крайне враждебно и с составленным уже заранее предубеждением, причем , в случаях настойчивости хозяина или наблюдающего за работами, иногда нарочно спускают в дымоходы обломки кирпича и мусор, чтобы потом фактически доказать непригодность нежелательного или незнакомого им устройства дымоходов и, получивши на чай, переделать так. как они привыкли работать постоянно, и чтобы им никто не указывал. Точно также добавлять песок в глину равномерно печники не любят, потому что это тоже увеличивает работу, и потому хозяину приходится самому за этим наблюдать, так как у нас рабочие добросовестно редко работают, считая это не имеющим значения для дела. [255] 

*1919 год. Косякин Л.Д.(инженер). «О дешевом отопление жилых помещений и кухонных очагов».* 
…Надо сказать, что печи у нас строятся большею частью так неумело, что они или мало дают тепла, или греют не те помещения, для которых они предназначены. Все изложенное дает нам достаточно данных для создания представления о хорошей печи. Такая печь должна быть построена из плохого проводника тепла и наружная ее поверхность должна постепенно рассеивать это тепло, но внутренняя поверхность печи обязательно должна быть из материала быстро поглощающего тепло, таковым материалом лучше всего является металл. 
Применение металла сразу открывает широкие перспективы в деле улучшения и экономии отопления. При металле явится возможность не только изготовления узкоэлептического сечения дымоходов, но и облегчится чистка внутренних частей печи от сажи. 
…в будущем мне рисуется возможность заводского производства комнатных печей по всем правилам искусства. 
Заводы наперед могут изготавливать различных размеров топливники для нескольких определенных размеров помещений и для различного рода топлива – с дымоходами, распределительными. Собирательными каналами и трубами, отлитыми из чугуна цельными или отдельными собирающимися частями, изготовленными так, что на месте оставалась бы только работа по установке и обкладке печи кирпичом людьми знакомыми лишь с техникой кладки [94/10, с.42-43]

----------


## vova230

*1923 год. Лапшин Б.С. «Кирпичная дровяная печь. Пособие для начинающих строителей».* 
При кладке печи необходимо лично самому наблюдать за мочением кирпича, так как никакие убеждения не могут повлиять на печников замачивать кирпич. Вообще , если Вы хотите, чтобы спроектированная Вами печь дала на практике хорошие результаты, то лично наблюдайте за кладкой печи, так как сознательных высококвалифицированных печников у нас мало. Причем особенно наблюдайте за: 
- замачиванием кирпича; 
- швами; 
- тщательностью кладки; 
- запрещайте употреблять проволоку. 
….На практике печник сплошь и рядом, имея чертежи на руках или точнее указания десятника, делает все-таки свою собственную конструкцию и довольно плохую . [112] 

*1924 год. Саткевич А..(профессор, начальник кафедры отопления и вентиляции Военно-инженерной Академии в Ленинграде) [192/10,с.1]* 
Вопрос о наших комнатных печах переживает в настоящее время особенно острый кризис. На почве топливных и вообще финансовых затруднений последних лет резко выявилась неэкономичность работы, да и вообще плохая приспособляемость к условиям жизни существующих в наших квартирах массивных печей, конструкция которых вырабатывалась десятилетиями в условиях сравнительного топливного благополучия. Наряду с этими «памятниками прошлого» в не вполне еще и сейчас изжитую эпоху крайнего безденежья населения в тех же городских квартирах появилась другая крайность – малые печи различного вида, довольно примитивного устройства, с ничтожной кирпичной массой, в форме, например, так называемых «буржуек». Эти печи, приспосабливающиеся к сжиганию в них миниатюрных порций топлива и к почти немедленному обогреванию ими, если не стен, то хотя бы воздуха помещений, ставившиеся, в погоне за тепловыми ощущениями, внутрь комнат и снабжавшиеся длинными, подвесными, железными, раскаливающимися боровами – наперекор всем гигиеническим, пожарным, техническим и эстетическим требованиям. Мало-помалу население пытается возвратиться к обслуживанию своих городских жилищ прежними печами, но явно ощущаемые жизненные дефекты последних побуждают многих и по сей час не убирать еще этих созданных нуждой воздухонагревателей, в качестве хотя бы страховки на случай бюджетных кризисов в домашнем хозяйстве [192/10,с.1] 

*1925 год. Мачинский В «Устройство печей в деревне»* 
Наши русские печники, даже самые лучшие, в большинстве – крестьяне: деревня снабжает город печными мастерами. Но сама она не имеет хороших печей; это дело поставлено в ней очень плохо – по той же причине, по какой часто сапожник остается без хороших сапог. Все лучшие мастера работают в городе, а в деревне остаются только худшие, да и цены за работу здесь платят такие, что за них нельзя хорошо работать. Та же скудность вредит печам и в другом отношении. Крестьянин обычно скупится на устройство хорошего фундамента под печь и ставит ее либо на деревянном основании, либо прямо на полу. От этого происходят осадки и трещины в печах, а от них – пожары….[113/10, с.7]. 


*1931 год. Милославский М.(инж.) «Печное дело. Пособие для школ строительного ученичества и строительных»* 
Обучающийся должен пробудить в себе интерес к печному делу и от небольших изменений существующих печей перейти к самостоятельному конструированию. Осознав принципы усовершенствования печей и набив себе руку вначале в кладке из искусственных кирпичиков моделей печей, а затем вкладке печей в натуре, обучающийся по сути дела становится мастером-конструктором и притом мастером грамотным, какой нужен производству. Установку на мастера-конструктора должны отражать и практические занятия в цехе….[116, приложение]. 
В былое время на облицовочные работы обращалось особое внимание: облицовка каминов изразцами разных размеров, форм и окрасок производилась в особняках с удивительной тщательностью. В настоящее время нет такой отделки печей, как нет на рынке и того многообразия изразцов, которые существовали в довоенное время. Изразцовая отделка встречается не часто в постройках, и если теперь облицовываются печи, то больше в зданиях общественного назначения .[116, с.74]. 

*1932 год. Сборник Цекобанка «Печи. Центральное отопление»* 
Крупная отрасль нашего народного хозяйства – местное отопление, потребляющее более половины всего расходуемого топлива, осталось в большинстве случаев вне поля зрения как научно-исследовательских, так и других учреждений. Отсутствие технической литературы по местному отоплению, отсутствие лабораторий для испытаний приборов местного отопления и совершенная недостаточность квалифицированных технических кадров в этой области приводят к тому, что фактически печное дело находится в руках технически совершенно неграмотных печников. Которые не могут вследствие этого создать совершенного прибора местного отопления, который давал бы высокий тепловой эффект. .[248/6, с.6]. 


*1933 год. Еремеев В.В.(доцент) «Печи для отопления жилых помещений»* 
К сожалению, эта отрасль техники (печное отопление) до последнего времени мало привлекала к себе внимание специалистов, с другой стороны, и широкая общественность считала печное дело вполне доступным пониманию рядового печника-самоучки. Оба эти обстоятельства имели своим последствием весьма отсталое состояние печного дела, вследствие чего крайне несовершенная голландская печь с последовательными дымооборотами ( по меткому выражению печников «кувыркалка») к сожалению и до сего времени является наиболее распространенным нагревательным приором в быту и на производстве…. Кустарничество в этой области должно уступить дорогу научно-исследовательскому методу конструирования печей с последующим их лабораторным испытанием. Такая работа в области печного дела предусматривает соблюдение целого ряда условий, а именно: 
1.Изыскание рационального способа сжигания топлива и надлежащего выбора теплопоглощающих поверхностей. 
2. Выбор системы дымооборотов, обеспечивающих наименьшее сопротивление распределению тепла по зеркалам печи. 
3. Согласование между собой теплоемкости печи, размеров ь теплоотдающих поверхностей и времени теплоизлучения. 
4.Выполнение требований санитарного характера, а именно предотвращения на поверхности печи температур выше предельно допустимых и обеспечения возможности содержать все теплоотдающие поверхности в должной чистоте. 
5. Прочность и простота конструкции, а также ее легкая выполняемость в кладке. 
6. Применение дешевых и всегда имеющихся под рукой материалов [53/4,с.3] 

*1934 год. Протопопов В.П.(инженер) «Печное ремесло»* 
От чего зависит те или иные размеры печи и ее отдельных частей и как их определить. При правильной постановке дела не только печник-бригадир, но и прораб не должен заниматься какими-либо расчетами печей. Им должны быть даны готовые проекты всей системы отопления и рабочие чертежи всех печей. Но поскольку этого у нас на строительстве еще не имеется и поскольку все дело поручается печникам, весьма полезно уметь производить расчет основных частей печи [162,с.113] 

*
1934 год. Торопов К.В. «В помощь печнику»* 
До сих пор, к сожалению, считают, что печная кладка проста и не требует особых познаний. В результате печи по-прежнему кладут как попало, и работы эти обычно полностью поручают печнику-самоучке. Это побудило автора дать печнику-практику основные понятия об устройстве наиболее часто встречающихся в практике нагревательных приборов и надлежащие объяснения всякому правилу, предлагаемому к руководству. Однако этого недостаточно для того, чтобы стать сознательно относящимся к работе печником. Нужно уметь еще разбираться в условиях правильной работы печи.[222]

----------


## vova230

*1941 год. «Указания печникам». Рига, Лат.ССР.* 
Печник обязан быть мастером своей профессии. Он должен знать тип различных печей, их преимущества и приемы для устранения недостатков. Печник должен уметь класть печь по данному чертежу и обязан хорошо усвоить применение строительных материалов, употребляемых в печных работах. 
Технический надзор должен во время хода работы часто осматривать и проверять внутренние части печи, что является невозможным по окончанию работ. Эта проверка не освобождает печника от ответственности за возможные недочеты, если таковые были бы обнаружены приемной комиссией. 
Печник обязан тщательно обдумать и взвесить расположение печи, а также и начертить план печи в натуре так, чтобы дымоотвод печи приходился бы прямо против соответствующего дымохода трубы, и так, чтобы расстояние печи от стен совпали бы с расстояниями в проекте и были бы согласованы с обязательными строительными постановлениями и законами. .[228] 

*1948 год. Уханов А.Г.(Ленинградская военно-воздушное инженерная академия) «Новые отопительные печи».* 
Направление развития печестроения в данный период определяется необходимостью максимальной индустриализации строительства, созданием специальных заводов по изготовлению отопительных печей. 
Вопрос этот сейчас настолько важен, что на Всесоюзной конференции работников отопительной техники членов НИТОТОВ, происходившей в Москве 28 сентября 1947г., было принято специальное решение. Определяющее пути развития современного печестроения, в котором указано, что: «При изучении вопроса о сборных печах и печах заводского изготовления особо отметить необходимость быстрейшей разработки оборудования затяжного (непрерывного) горения топлива» [235/2,с.44]. 

*1948 год. Коробанов Л.А. «Указания по производству печных работ». (Техотдел Главстройуправления Вооруженных сил СССР.)* 
К сожалению в повседневной практике элементарные правила производства печных работ зачастую не соблюдаются. На печные работы обращается слишком мало внимания, как со стороны руководящего состава, так и со стороны непосредственных исполнителей. Отсутствует должный контроль за производством работ. На кладку печей все еще отпускается кирпич низкого качества. Зачастую п5ечи кладут без чертежей, и если чертежи и имеются, то они грубо искажаются неквалифицированными печниками. 
В результате печные приборы иногда вываливаются из кладки после нескольких топок. Печи плохо прогреваются и плохо держат тепло. Штукатурка печей обычно производится по сырой кладке глиняным раствором, хотя имеются простые и надежные рецепты качественной штукатурки. Сушка печей осуществляется слишком быстрыми темпами (с большими порциями топлива) и без наблюдения, что ведет к образованию трещин… Повседневный технический контроль за кладкой печей должны в корне изменить существующее положение и поднять печные работы на высокий технический уровень. 
[229] 

*1951 год. Краснодар, «Указания по организации и производству печных работ»».* 
Печное дело, бывшее раньше достоянием отдельных мастеров печников, еще до сих пор носит кустарный характер. 
Громадные объемы жилищного строительства требуют отказа от кустарных способов ведения печных работ. Кладку печей, как и другие строительные работы, можно и необходимо рационализировать. 
При кладке печи, для обеспечения нормальной эксплуатации, печник должен понимать значение каждого ее элемента и только тогда он сможет сложить печь, которая будет исправно действовать длительный период времени. [231, с.5] 

*1955 год. Апсалямов Х – печник Аягузской дистанции зданий и сооружений.* 
Довелось мне быть участником Всесоюзного совещания актива работников железнодорожного транспорта, состоявшегося в мае 1954 года в Кремле. Уже одно то, что меня пригласили на это совещание, свидетельствует о большом значении профессии печника [8/10, с.5]. 
Многолетняя практика перекладки печных очагов показала. Что там, где соблюдены технические условия, печи эксплуатируются продолжительное время без перекладки и ремонта. Там, где печник нарушил эти условия, очаги при первой же топке значительно деформируются. Нарушение правил в основном сводилось к тому, 1)что кирпич в дело укладывался сухим и никакого схватывания с раствором не достигалось, 2)раствор употребляется не промешанным, что не позволяло укладывать его тонким слоем [8/10, с.10]. 

*1957 год. Ярославль, из брошюры «Универсальный отопительный щиток инженера Рябинина»».* 
В подборе печей в настоящее время существует произвол. Старые печники кладут прежние, устаревшие печи, а новые конструкции не знают. Если тщательно изучить, что производят печники в городе и деревне, то можно с полной уверенностью сказать: строительство печей идет бесконтрольно и в любых направлениях с откупом в руках печников. 
В результате беспланового внедрения новых конструкций печей мы ежегодно тратим много средств и материалов понапрасну…. лишний кирпич, кроме того, в непроверенной печи получаются трещины и они раньше времени разваливаются. Производится перекладка – опять лишние средства. А сколько понапрасну расходуется дров в непроверенных печах. [233] 

*1967 год. Воропай П.Й. «Справочник сельского печника», с.109.* 
Звено печников состоит из двух человек – печника и подсобного рабочего. Как правильно распределить между ними труд?… Для того чтобы рабочий день подсобника был уплотнен, он должен помимо подноски материала выполнять все вспомогательные работы, а именно: 
-готовить печные приборы к употреблению в дело – наклепать кляммеры на топочную дверку, привязать проволоку к другим дверкам, проверить исправность духового шкафа и водогрейной коробки; 
-создавать запас половинок, трехчетвертинок и четверок, подбирать кирпичи для тески и производить притирку отесанных кирпичей; 
-пока идет кладка печи в помещении, подготовить рабочее место печнику на чердаке и на крыше; 
-регулярно очищать проходы и подмости от кирпичного боя; 
-пополнять запас просеянного песка с учетом того, что он понадобится для штукатурного раствора; 
-проводить швабровку внутренних поверхностей печи; 
-после устройства перекрыши печи очищать через прочистные отверстия дымовые каналы от попавшего туда раствора и кирпичного боя; 
-заготовить топливо для контрольной топки [35,с.109].

----------


## vova230

*1987 год. Кучеренко Н. «Как улучшить работу печи», (Наука и жизнь, №2, 1987).* 
Печь и сегодня остается непременной принадлежностью большинства сельских домов, а в последние годы и домов на садовых участках. Несмотря на то, что печей строится не меньше, а даже больше, чем прежде, хорошего печника найти трудно. Профессия эта стала вымирающей. Поэтому нередко за работу берутся люди недостаточно квалифицированные. Оттого и печи выходят у них нескладные: или в них плохо горит топливо – тут тепла вообще не жди, или топливо горит хорошо, а жара нет – все вылетает в трубу. [436,с.138] 

*1992 год. Бартенев А.И. «Секреты теплой печки».* 
Каким видится примерный портрет современного печника, мастера своего дела: 
- чуть больше средних лет; 
- эрудирован – может без труда провести аналогию между печным «веком нынешним» и «веком минувшим»; 
- профессионал – грамотный специалист; человек, нашедший свое призвание и знающий цену качественной, искусной, со смыслом и с толком сделанной работе. 

*1998 год. Минаева Ольга «Камин: тепло для души», (Аргументы и факты, №3, 1998).* 
Мастеров для своего будущего камина нужно выбирать с особой тщательностью: лучше всего по рекомендации. Иначе камин может вас сильно расстроить, а не успокоить. Оптимально, чтобы камин клал не просто каменщик, а печник, причем один и тот же мастер делал его от и до. Важно также, чтобы мастер при кладке камина применял не цементный раствор. А специальную глину. Сделать камин - целое искусство. Важен и опыт, и интуиция, и точные расчеты. Если где-то просчитался, камин будет дымить.[449,с.13] 

*Редакция журнала «Приусадебное хозяйство», №9, 1998,с.76.* 
Любое выступление мастера в журнале вызывает ревностное внимание коллег, и мы приветствуем такое отношение к своей профессии: сложить печь не просто. Обидно и разорительно, если печь не получится. К сожалению, не только найти достойного печника, но и посоветоваться по выбранному проекту часто не удается – редки нынче стали настоящие мастера печного дела, хоть в Красную книгу запиши. 
Павельева З.А. читательница журнала “Приусадебное хозяйство”. 
“Мы живем в воронежском селе Чертовицы. Отапливаем дом обыкновенной плитой. Со временем пришли к выводу, что без русской печки не обойтись. Нам надо и хлебушек испечь, и блинчики на таганке, и щи томленные в чугуне. Но вот беда, никак не можем найти мастера. Даже объявление в газету давали – никто не откликнулся. Теперь надежда только на вас (редакцию ПХ), насколько мы уверились, что вы все знаете и можете”[Приусад. хоз-во], №10, 1998, с.74 


*1999 год. Бобков Александр, председатель одно время существовавшей ассоциации печников С.-Петербурга, «… И пусть вам повезет с печником», (Журнал «Мир усадьбы», №1, 1999, СПб).* 
Теперь рассмотрим ситуацию, когда вы нашли печника по объявлению. Можете считать, что вы выиграли в лотерею, если печник, найденный случайно, сложил камин, который не дымит. Среди работающих в Санкт-Петербурге печников в настоящее время немало хороших специалистов, и ни в коей мере не хочется бросить тень на их профессионализм. Но задумайтесь над таким вопросом: почему каких-нибудь восемь лет назад хорошего печника было «днем с огнем» не найти, а сейчас они везде, да еще и с «двадцатилетним» стажем? Да потому, что в нашем городе в течение последних пяти лет работало не менее пяти организаций, обучающих печников. Срок обучения на таких курсах колебался от одного до четырех месяцев, да и подготовка оставляла желать лучшего. Руководители курсов выполнили свою задачу – заработали денег. Зато теперь заработать хоть что-то пытается армия печников-недоучек более чем в две тысячи человек. Надо ли хорошему печнику искать себе работу? Нет, работа ищет печника. Хорошего печника заказчики передают из рук в руки. Поэтому, как правило, работу ищут печники, продукция которых оставляет желать лучшего. Зачем хорошему специалисту браться работу «инкогнито»? Специалист стремится заключить с заказчиком договор, оставить свою визитную карточку, показать фотографии своих работ или свою работу в натуре, выполненную ранее. Ведь это бесплатная реклама… 
По поводу цен на печные работы….Прежде всего цена зависит от качества и объема выполненной работы. Как показывает опыт, строительство изделия объемом в 1000 шт. кирпича при высоте стояка около 6 м у печника с помощником занимает приблизительно 7-10 дней, а печь с камином на 1500-2000 шт. кирпича занимает около двух недель. И это при 9-10-часовом рабочем дне без выходных. Причем хочу подчеркнуть, что это при кладке среднего качества. Изделие высокого качества требует рабочего времени в 1,5-2 раза больше. Печь сложной конструкции на 1200 шт. кирпича может потребовать 25-30 рабочих дней. При изготовлении печи или камина за один рабочий день печник с помощником может уложить 70-100 шт. кирпича при работе среднего качества, 50-80 шт. – при работе хорошего качества и 30-60 шт. – при работе высшего качества. При кладке стояка скорость увеличивается на 30-50%. [599/1А,с.12] 

*2000 год. «Камин и интерьер», Журнал «Советы Профессионалов» №2, 2000.* 
Как нетрудно заметить специалист, занимающийся каминостроением, должен обладать широким набором навыков каменотеса, штукатура-плиточника, столяра, разбираться в теплотехнике. Неправильно выбранные отделочные материалы или клей приводит к нежелательным последствиям: растрескиванию облицовки, отслоению. 
Как поступить если возникла необходимость привести камин в пристойный вид? Лучше всего пригласить специалиста. 
А теперь о ценах, если камин не делать самому, а заказать мастеру. Самый скромный камин в стиле «кантри», облицованный кирпичом, стоит приблизительно $1770. Чуть подороже – порядка $2420 – обойдется камин «рустик» из колотого натурального камня (доломит, песчаник, известняк, булыжник). Викторианские камины с резьбой по дереву стоят около $3000. Камины «классика» с лепниной. Пластикой, изысканным декором - $4030. Аналогичные камины с хромом, никелем, стеклом, металлом, камнем – около $8000. Камины в авторском исполнении (арт-дизайн) обходится примерно в $11300. Цены, указанные с учетом затрат на материалы и гонорары за работу, что и говорить немалые. Но если мебель меняют примерно дважды в одном семейном поколении, обои 6-7 раз, а ковры и бытовую технику – 3-4 раза, то камин возводят не менее чес для трех поколений! Почти как дом. Если есть средства, стоит

----------


## vova230

Все это касалось только кирпичных печей, но есть еще и металлические печи.
А современные металлические печи совсем не те старинные "буржуйки", а вполне технологичные изделия.
Показываю пример видео одной такой печи в простом белорусском доме. Кстати хозяин этой маленькой печуркой отапливает весь дом площадью 56 кв.м.

----------


## vova230

Если что принимаю заказы.

----------

